
CRV Quickstart Facts: Those are some long odds. - veritas
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/02/28/stats_on_charle.html
======
pg
I don't believe they have 1400 applicants. I think that must be a
misunderstanding; that may be the number of people who'd asked for info about
it.

~~~
e1ven
I could easily believe it was that high- Keep in mind, the program got a good
deal of publicity, not just in the areas where you'd normally expect, bug
Digg, etc...

I think the model they're doing is Damn clever; Had I the money, I'd love to
be doing the same thing. YCombinator is a great program, but $70-150K is a lot
more to get something running, and a good way to pull the cream of the new
startups to you..

The startups don't have much to lose, since it's only a loan.. And you get a
guaranteed right of first refusal on some hot goods.

It's a clever product, not just a marketing angle.

